# GSD stud males



## Stefan Schaub

Hello

search proven gsd stud males in the us. does not mater for me if ipo or ring. only dogs with pedegree and good hipps and ellbows. 

if possible with short movie and owner adress

i am also intrested in frozen sperm from great working gsd out of the past.

thanks Stefan


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Stefan Schaub said:


> Hello
> 
> search proven gsd stud males in the us. does not mater for me if ipo or ring. only dogs with pedegree and good hipps and ellbows.
> 
> if possible with short movie and owner adress
> 
> i am also intrested in frozen sperm from great working gsd out of the past.
> 
> thanks Stefan


You guys keep them all in Germany  This dog is a strong mean bastard not a easy dog to train I think he got DQ at the Working Dog Championships last year for biting the helper in the chest at the hold and bark had to physically take the dog off the helper :mrgreen: did good at the AWDF 3 place Shane got him dialed in enough to win the USA Nationals no line breeding got some Yoschy and Tom www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=479037 
Check out google I couldn't find much video just when he was a puppy. If your interested I can get you Shane's number give me a call.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I read the post and all I could think of was what were you thinking coming here and thinking that the old women in dog sports here allow the good stud dogs to live ??


----------



## Stefan Schaub

Jeff, i am german so you must explain to me what you mean.i do not get it.

people out of us bought some of the best gsd. Belschick,Olex de Valsory,Ernst WeinbergblickAmigo Bracheler See and some more


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Yes, never to be seen again. Do you know the expression "control freak" ??

How about "to approved bitches only" ??? LOL

People without a clue how to breed bought dogs and said things like that in their ads. How could they approve when they don't know what works ?

I hope you enjoy the US, but good grief, you are in for a big surprise if you are looking for stud dogs here.


----------



## Debbie Skinner

My friend knows this young male as he's in their club and owned by one of their helpers (Aztec SchH Club, Ramona, CA). He was 2nd at the Regionals and high protection last weekend. She says he's a very impressive, strong dog and very resiliant. I believe he's just recently been used for breeding so will have pups on the ground this spring.

V Gordon Vom Fuchsgraben, SchH3, Kkl1, Hips & Elbows A normal
owned by Kris Taylor
http://www.taylormadeworkingdogs.com/#!gordon-vom-fuchsgraben


----------



## Stefan Schaub

I know Gordon from germany,he was trained in my city.nice dog in protection,but not my typ.

thanks a lot.


----------



## Debbie Skinner

Stefan Schaub said:


> I know Gordon from germany,he was trained in my city.nice dog in protection,but not my typ.
> 
> thanks a lot.


Oh okay. I don't know the dog, but was told about him from someone that knows gsds. I know much more about mals and beauces and I know what you mean. Different people look for different types. What one person uses as a stud dog may be totally diff than what I use..


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

What is your type ? Can you show examples ?


----------



## Drew Peirce

stefan we had a thread very recently titled "best GSD stud in US"

you should read that one.......


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Drew Peirce said:


> stefan we had a thread very recently titled "best GSD stud in US"
> 
> you should read that one.......


I dont recall that one


----------



## Drew Peirce

you posted on it:lol:


----------



## chad paquin

Maybe Julie can post some onfo on her dog Fred. I dont know much about gsd but I know he is a great dog. Schutz2 and one leg on his mr1. Ver nice dog to work and watch as a team. Never thought I would want a gsd but I would take Fred in a sec. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtube_gdata_player&v=cW2xmN3ul24


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler

Hey, that means my dog came from your city too!

Bert vom Gillrather Traum

It's okay if he's not your type. I like him and he thinks I'm cool. 

Laura


----------



## Stefan Schaub

Bert is a real nice dog.have train his dad since he was a puppy. my female franka was out of arys first litter.
bert was sold in germany from right to left and back,but for real a good dog.have all from his dad. his mother was real sh.. ,i was the helper on her breed survey.bad looking female and not real drive,berts breeder have now a realy good female.he have train for a year with me,there are some movies on you tube when she have make her schutzhund 1 at my club.

Goran and Bert was owned for some time by the same guy.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

OH damn, the German slam. Want me to get him back for you ?


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga

Branco vom banholz

Kutter vom landesberg 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njWkdYhrCgU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fxj0Xz9aHI4&feature=related


Arrek vom wolfsheim
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2326740/Noditha_vom_Teufelsgrund
This is arrek's mom, the fastest GSD i have ever seen!!!!

I would have added Max van tiekerhook but.....


----------



## Steve Estrada

I considered this dog much because of the old lines and a very nice dog. He needs to be collected! That's why I didn't breed to him but maybe something has changed. By the way I have wanted a Leon pup for sometime, now I will get one from repeat with Heydi v Sportpark. Hope this helps... Steve
*Eros von der Berger Hochburg (SchH3)*

*Amigo vom Bracheler See x Forma von Karthago (I really like this female)*


*http://www.brewerskennel.com/profile_eros.html*


----------



## Shane Woodlief

Stefan Schaub said:


> Hello
> 
> search proven gsd stud males in the us. does not mater for me if ipo or ring. only dogs with pedegree and good hipps and ellbows.
> 
> if possible with short movie and owner adress
> 
> i am also intrested in frozen sperm from great working gsd out of the past.
> 
> thanks Stefan


Basko vom Rohnsaler Back sch 3 fh1 kkl1 very strong very touh GSD. He might be the toughest GSD in Canada right now. He is in Lance Collins schutzhund club. Very strong dog.

His pedigree will absolutely speak for itself
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=581631


----------



## Debbie Skinner

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> Hey, that means my dog came from your city too!
> 
> Bert vom Gillrather Traum
> 
> It's okay if he's not your type. I like him and he thinks I'm cool.
> 
> Laura


Ha!ha! I should of just recommended a couple of my fav mal studs. That would of got them talking! :-\"


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler

Just to be clear, I wasn't referring to my dog as a stud. I knew that Gordon and he were owned by the same man so if he knew Gordon odds were that stefan knew my dog. 

The insight was interesting. So that would mean ary is one of those dogs that produce himself even when bred to lesser bitches? Dud he produce himself in his other litters, no matter what the bich was like? Just curious snd I'm sorry if this is off topic. 

My computer is down so I'm using my phone. What a pain!

Laura


----------



## Stefan Schaub

Ary have not make so many studs, but you see in a lot of his kids him self.


----------



## Jim Laubmeier

Stefan,

Hope you are enjoying the USA!

Here is a USA kennel that has a few dogs you might be familiar with..
They have Ajax v Drachenbrut, linebred on Crok, very tough dogs..
http://www.kreativekennels.com/Our_Stud_Dogs.htm
They have some other dogs that have been pretty successful sport dogs.
Some of my GSD favorites I have worked here in big events:
Chuck v Dorneburger Bach
Tino v Brauen Grund
Jim vd Staeldinhoeve
Stuka v Enkhausen
Branco v Banholz
Dino de Lupus Saevus
Bert v Gilrather Sturm
Ecco v Fuchsgraben
just to name a few..
* favorite female-by far..Hella v Tasmanischen Teufel


----------



## Jim Laubmeier

Stefan,

Speaking of Hella vom Tasmanischen Teufel:
Here is a link that has pics of both you and me working her..
http://www.k9key.com/pages/hella.htm
Super female!!!!

After mentioning the males above, I forgot that after working a few hundred GSD's in trials, I started to make note of the ones that I liked the most. They almost ALL were from this line:
Nick vom Heilegenbosch, my favorite..
Big grips, tons of aggression & fight with the helper..
Several of the dogs above are from the Nick line.


----------



## Stefan Schaub

thanks

Ajax was a real bad boy! Nico and i have used a muzzel for the food work in protection,all time when he have get a corectin he goes again nico.was areal bad week for all.

where is ecco fuchsgraben located


----------



## Jim Laubmeier

Hey Stefan

Ajax looked like a bad-ass in the videos from Germany w/ Nico..
A friend of mine had a Crok closely linebred male and he was a killer.
Ecco v Fuchsgraben is located in the San Diego CA area and owned by a very nice lady named Teresa Cowart. Here is his protection from the last event I worked him:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZKtYzKilAE


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga

Jim Laubmeier said:


> Stefan,
> 
> Hope you are enjoying the USA!
> 
> Here is a USA kennel that has a few dogs you might be familiar with..
> They have Ajax v Drachenbrut, linebred on Crok, very tough dogs..
> http://www.kreativekennels.com/Our_Stud_Dogs.htm
> They have some other dogs that have been pretty successful sport dogs.
> Some of my GSD favorites I have worked here in big events:
> Chuck v Dorneburger Bach
> Tino v Brauen Grund
> Jim vd Staeldinhoeve
> Stuka v Enkhausen
> Branco v Banholz
> Dino de Lupus Saevus
> Bert v Gilrather Sturm
> Ecco v Fuchsgraben
> just to name a few..
> * favorite female-by far..Hella v Tasmanischen Teufel


Thanks for the post Jim, you have any idea why stuka was helper favourite several times. I have seen some very nice progeny from him. There's a female from the wolfsheim kennels Noditha vom teufelsgrund, very very fast and crashes into decoys, have you ever decoyed her?


----------



## Molly Graf

V-Bandit v Wolfsheim Schh3,FH,KKl-1,a-normal ZW 73 - he is a son of Vito v Waldwinkel and Noditha v Teufelsgrund. Bandit is producing extremely well with many different females. Located in central PA and shipped frozen available.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga

Molly Graf said:


> V-Bandit v Wolfsheim Schh3,FH,KKl-1,a-normal ZW 73 - he is a son of Vito v Waldwinkel and Noditha v Teufelsgrund. Bandit is producing extremely well with many different females. Located in central PA and shipped frozen available.


 
Impressive pedigree, nice combination. Have you seen Noditha in person? She looks sooooo fast!!


----------



## Molly Graf

Thank you. Bandit is excellent in the work, very powerful strong dog, clear in the head, social in public and extremely serious in the work. Worked him with Bernard Flinks last weekend, who said he could turn him into a police dog in 3 sessions... 

I have not seen Noditha in person, but judging on the videos and from what I've heard about her, very strong female - very impressive! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TR4nwicBQxk


----------



## Lloyd Kasakoff

Sam Beit Haboxer, the WUSV Champion and second place last year, has only bred with only one US bitch according to the owner. I own the bitch. 

Sam's owner will be in San Diego mid / late may to check in on the puppies as he wants one for himself, and will likely bring Sam along. Sam may be available for stud here in the US during that time. 

Can you say..."DRIVE"?  

Here's some WUSV in a pedigree - take a look. 

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=618500


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler

Lloyd Kasakoff said:


> http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=618500


His mother is the product of a Magbert son bred to a Magbert daughter? Am I reading that right?

Laura


----------



## ann schnerre

"if" the PDB is correct, yes, she's linebred 2-2 on Magbert. and 3-3 on Erika Mat-Roz, with a lot of other linebreeding behind her as well. interesting.


----------



## Mario Fernandez

That is correct Laura. 

I really liked Zorro. His last owner was Michael Scott. Think Zorro made the 06 FCI team and placed in the top 5 at one of the North Americans. Was a very good dog and had an awesome pedigree. Roger Snollarets did the foundation training.


----------



## Stefan Schaub

Sam is a great dog with a great pedigree. i like spezial belschick in his line


----------



## Lloyd Kasakoff

Well, he'll be in the US in a month and a half or two. I'll try to talk the owner into making deposits at the San Diego Sperm Bank if chilled is what you're looking for. 

Sam is a *monster* when it comes to drive, and their owners have done a ton with the dog - very very neat. 

We expect Nefer's pups to be over the top drivey - and when you take into accounts each of the dogs, that's kind of a big statement  Looking forward to the pups living up to it.


----------



## Jeff Wright

Stephan-
I have heard good things about your kennel from a KNPV friend in Holland ,who ,to say the least is not too easily impressed by GSD's.
I have noticed that your Leon is getting a lot of breedings back in Holland and Belgium and I assume that he has the characteristics of what you are looking for in a stud dog??
Could you please comment on specifically what you are looking for in a male?
Good Luck and success.


----------



## milder batmusen

Jeff Wright said:


> Stephan-
> I have heard good things about your kennel from a KNPV friend in Holland ,who ,to say the least is not too easily impressed by GSD's.
> I have noticed that your Leon is getting a lot of breedings back in Holland and Belgium and I assume that he has the characteristics of what you are looking for in a stud dog??
> Could you please comment on specifically what you are looking for in a male?
> Good Luck and success.


what about these dogs 

Lubeck vom der mahlermeister

Inox Vom Haus Ming

Valco du val des Hurles vent


----------



## Stefan Schaub

stud dog means in my eyes the stalion typ. strong nerves,a lot of drive,he must play for him self,he must have the drive to get his toy wher ever it is.never stop searching for it,quick,fast,clear in his head,full gripps,fast into the helper, good agressions in protection.and he must be handler hard!!!

i know a lot of people say now,a lot of dogs do that. but for real there is a big diffrence between normal and great.
inox was for me real intrested when i have lived in germany,but the sv have not gave him pwermission to make stud for german females.same with luebeck.

vasco must be a good dog,but i do not know enough about the france lines


----------



## Stefan Schaub

Leon is a real good dog,real great grips and speed but not enough agression in protection.all time problems with the bark and hold,too much in sleave drive.i liked his brother lary more.but he failed on bsp,jump to early and does not catch the helper.too bad on this day.that is live.

quardes staatsmacht is that typ dog i want!!nico handel him this year.

Terror is also that typ dog i like.social,nerves,real handler hard.i think he is the best Eliot Prevent son,he is linebreed on Yoschy.

all my females are going back on gimmi abfuhr,real strong line.i think that is the important part on the breed,a strong mother line.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga

Stefan, i heard dogs from AI breedings cannot participate in some international competitions. Eurosport has some studs that seem to be producing well. Mike Diehl gets dogs from them.


----------



## Vinnie Norberg

Maybe?

Hannes v Spadener Holz in Washington.
Considering his age, it might be just frozen sperm.
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=370489
http://www.vongrunheideshepherds.com/hannes.html

Dorian aus der Königshöhle out of Vox vd Kine in Maryland
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=588010
http://www.johnsonhaus.com/dorian_aus_der_königshöhle.htm
Also if you are interested in Belschik ask this breeder. He had a son from Belschik and still has a granddaughter. He may know where some good progeny ended up here in the states.

For Ernst Weinbergblick, maybe check with Chris at http://www.wildhauskennels.com I know they used him to sire 2 litters back in 2004 & 2005 and may know if any of them are being used for breeding and what they're like now. 

On a side note, I really liked Belschik. Health, temperament, workability - all around good package. Looking forward to my future puppy from one of his daughters. Unfortunately, I'm pretty sure there isn't even frozen sperm left from him.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga

AYK AYKMAR from aykmar kennels appears to be very good also. Aykmar is a very small kennel but they seem to be producing very well. Ayk is a Pike grandson. He hasn't been bred much though.

These are some very very hard puppies from their litters

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvQdWV3EtQY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omJq3bm6_V8


----------



## milder batmusen

Stefan Schaub said:


> stud dog means in my eyes the stalion typ. strong nerves,a lot of drive,he must play for him self,he must have the drive to get his toy wher ever it is.never stop searching for it,quick,fast,clear in his head,full gripps,fast into the helper, good agressions in protection.and he must be handler hard!!!
> 
> i know a lot of people say now,a lot of dogs do that. but for real there is a big diffrence between normal and great.
> *inox was for me real intrested when i have lived in germany,but the sv have not gave him pwermission to make stud for german females.same with luebeck.*
> *vasco must be a good dog,but i do not know enough about the france lines*



I dont think I understand what you mean about Inox and Lubeck:-k??

Vasco is now in Denmark 
I wrote a litle with his kennel and they like if they want to use german lines after Aly Vorsteinderwald and Yoschy dont know why yet but he thought that in the RING SPORT prograammes dogs have to have endless preydrive not all aggresion if they skould do well and keep up with the mals


----------



## Stefan Schaub

it was not allowed to breed with inox.he have only knpv certificate. have call the sv a few times and asked


----------



## milder batmusen

Stefan Schaub said:


> it was not allowed to breed with inox.he have only knpv certificate. have call the sv a few times and asked


same stupid rules as in Denmark,but what about Lubeck I think its ok and breed to him in Dennmark I hope:-k

Have you considered breeding to Inox 

Im happy hat we are going to breed by the swedish rules they are not so :roll: as in Denmark =D>


----------



## Mario Fernandez

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> AYK AYKMAR from aykmar kennels appears to be very good also. Aykmar is a very small kennel but they seem to be producing very well. Ayk is a Pike grandson. He hasn't been bred much though.
> 
> These are some very very hard puppies from their litters
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvQdWV3EtQY
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omJq3bm6_V8



He isknow in the US and is at stud at Kreative kennels.


----------

